

Ask HN: Buy multiple vertical domains or focus on one main domain? - trendspotter

I just discovered that a large pool of .com domains for multiple markets where I could offer a product, is still available and not taken. These domains are similar to this:<p>[Vertical]Mytopkeyword.com
BusinessMytopkeyword.com
MediaMytopkeyword.com
ScienceMytopkeyword.com
TravelMytopkeyword.com
SportsMytopkeyword.com
RetailMytopkeyword.com
MarketingMytopkeyword.com
AutomotiveMytopkeyword.com
ManagementMytopkeyword.com<p>Almost any domain and market with my top keyword is still available. I could basically grab them all in one minute. Should I go ahead and buy like 20-30 domains to cover all these areas direcly, or would it be for SEO a better move to use all these market keyword all together on a single domain instead (as a subdomain) like for example:<p>[Vertical].Mybrand.com or
Retail.Mybrand.com or   
Travel.Mybrand.com ?
======
philiphodgen
1\. Domain names are cheap. Grab them.

2\. You understand subdomains. Most people don't. Don't confuse your
customers.

~~~
trendspotter
Thanks for pointing out argument number two.

